# Washing Mouth Out with Soap



## Spock (May 15, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of any articles that deal with why soap or tabasco in the mouth is *not* an appropriate form of discipline for saying mean things. I have some people on another board who need some educating.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Watching with interest. I know somebody who does this when her children say "no".


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Honestly, I think people need to really ask themselves some deep questions if they can't understand why or how someone forcibly sticking a bar of soap in the mouth is somewhat violent. There is a lack of connectedness with peoples own feelings, thier humanness. All I would do is ask these people who think it's okay if they would feel like an respected person if someone did that to them. They probobly have had it happen when they were kids though so, they're apt to have become hardened to those feelings. It's often a waste of time to try to change peoples thinking by words. even if you have some study that says " 98% of criminals were punished with soap as opposed to 5% that were punished by the taking away of priveleges" - people who dont have different ideas to discipline with and dont have real compassion in their hearts wont do different.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

This is about why hitting isn't good, but maybe it will help. Good luck!


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

ive heard of a child dying from that (it was a toddler i believe). it was either tobasco sauce or soap they used but i dont have a link.
sorry...
good luck...


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride*
Watching with interest. I know somebody who does this when her children say "no".









Whoa! We'd break the bank buying soap around here if we did that! I have a friend who punishes her dd when she tells her "no", too. Doesn't seem to prevent it, though!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

What I find interesting is that she's the most anti-spanking person I know offline (more than me, probably) and yet, she's also the hardest on her kids. She doesn't even yell that much, but she's always got this disappointed thing going on, and she's trying to remake all the children over into the people she thinks they should be. I can't imagine growing up with my mom treating me like that.


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

In many states it is illegal to put something in a child's mouth as punishment. It is considered child abuse. No doubt this is because children have choked and/or been poisoned by soaps/hot sauces/ etc. and can lead to vomiting, which can also cause choking.

I agree with whomever said that if someone cannot see why this is wrong they need to really examine some deeper issues







:

I bet if you do a google search you can find an article on this topic to give to someone who really needs the reasons written down in front of them.


----------



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

I think its humuliating to the child. And humiliation is not a form of discipline - teaching - wherein the child comes to understand why the behavior was wrong. Humiliation will only teach the child to resent the disciplinor - or, in a more passive child, to give up and submit to the disciplinor - but not because of any new found understanding regarding the action.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripMom*
I think its humuliating to the child.

And horribly violating.

I, too, wonder how it isn't *obviously* wrong.


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Hah! Good look googling it! I googled it and came up with one crappy article about it being ok, but if parents were "squeamish" and considered it abuse, they should remember that the "the most effective way to discipline is to balance negative consequences with positive ones. In other words, praise and reward your child for good behavior just as often as you punish them for bad behavior.".

And then about 15 hits for adult sites incorporating washing another person's mouth out with soap.


----------



## Spock (May 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heartmama*
In many states it is illegal to put something in a child's mouth as punishment. It is considered child abuse. No doubt this is because children have choked and/or been poisoned by soaps/hot sauces/ etc. and can lead to vomiting, which can also cause choking.

I agree with whomever said that if someone cannot see why this is wrong they need to really examine some deeper issues







:

I bet if you do a google search you can find an article on this topic to give to someone who really needs the reasons written down in front of them.

I'll have to find out if it's illegal in Michigan. I'm afraid, though, that that isn't going to be very persuasive with some of the people. They have so-called Biblical reasons for why they parent the way they do, and I'm sure pointing out that's illegal is just going to feed into their "Christians are persecuted in America" victim mentality.

I agree with all of you that it *should* be obvious why it's not OK but I guess it's not to some people.







:

Off to Google and hopefully I won't find too many porno sites!


----------



## Jenifer76 (Apr 20, 2005)

Lisa Welchel (sp?) of _Facts of Life_ fame is a big proponent of the Tabasco sauce in the mouth.







:

As a Christian, I don't see this punishment as being a part of any Christian teaching (or one I would want to follow). I can't see Jesus saying -- "Hey sinners, how about I shove some soap in your mouth?"


----------



## KA29 (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenifer76*
As a Christian, I don't see this punishment as being a part of any Christian teaching (or one I would want to follow). I can't see Jesus saying -- "Hey sinners, how about I shove some soap in your mouth?"

Ditto that.

I've never understood how anyone could think those things are not inherently disrespectful of the child's humanity.

And as a Christian when I am given such advice, I always respond with:

Matthew 25:40

Quote:

And the King will tell them, 'I assure you, when you did it to one of the least of these my brothers and sisters, you were doing it to me.'


----------



## Emmom (Sep 11, 2005)

Ahhh... here's a quote from one article (from the Reno Gazette Journal) about this after googling it:

"As for hot-saucing, check the Scoville Scale before doing so and use a sauce that is discomforting, but probably not painful - a Jalapeno-based sauce perhaps."

I'm starting to feel sick.


----------



## Spock (May 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KA29*
Ditto that.

I've never understood how anyone could think those things are not inherently disrespectful of the child's humanity.

And as a Christian when I am given such advice, I always respond with:

Matthew 25:40
Quote:
And the King will tell them, 'I assure you, when you did it to one of the least of these my brothers and sisters, you were doing it to me.'










Thanks for that verse. I'm not sure why I never thought to use it before when I'm discussing such things with them. It will come in handy during the spanking discussions, too.


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

jeez, tobasco and soap in the mouth!!!! that is disgusting!! i wouldnt do it to my worst enemy let alone a toddler. what the heck is wrong wiht people??


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

*jeez, tobasco and soap in the mouth!!!! that is disgusting!! i wouldnt do it to my worst enemy let alone a toddler. what the heck is wrong wiht people??*

I agree. This is issue is being discussed favorably on a mostly Christian homeschooling site, of all places! WTF is wrong with them? Do they really think God is going to reward that kind of behavior?

*cough*FIAR*cough*


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

http://www.nospank.net/n-m97r.htm


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Lisa Whelchel also said that a pinch of a clothespin on the tongue is a good way to deal with foul language.

I used to swear a lot. When I realized how much of it ds1 was hearing, I asked him to point it out to me when I was swearing - that way, he knew that I knew the language needed to change. When, at the age of 3, he sat in his carseat saying "f**k, f**k, f**kety f**k", my ex and I tried really hard not to laugh, and otherwise ignored it. He kept it up in a steady stream all the way home, and I haven't heard him say it since. Somehow, not laughing seems like a better approach than clipping him with a clothespin or putting hot sauce on his tongue! Yikes!


----------



## Spock (May 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scubamama*
http://www.nospank.net/n-m97r.htm

Just what I was looking for. Thanks! I just posted my reply on that thread so we'll see what happens! (We need a donning asbestos suit smilie)


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niamh*
And then about 15 hits for adult sites incorporating washing another person's mouth out with soap.









You know, I didn't know about these sites/practices, but I suspected. Just like with spanking---both a punishment for children and sex play for adults. I have no problem with the sex play (consenting adults and all), but it is just super creepy and, imo, incredibly violating for these same acts to be forced on children in the name of "discipline". It just disgusts me







.


----------

